# air bagging my 96 sentra



## 96sen (Jul 19, 2007)

does anybody know what site i can go to to buy air ride for my car?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

don't do it. please, for the love of god.


----------



## 96sen (Jul 19, 2007)

why? whats wrong with it? i already got a truck thats bagged so i got some extra parts for the car.


----------



## ser_sean (Sep 28, 2007)

i agree please dont do it 

but if you decide to do it you should buy neons and the light up winshield nossels  maybe a biplane wing?


----------



## wellitsovernow (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree too This would be a much better option


----------



## RaverVampire (Nov 1, 2007)

dont listen to them lol
baggin where its at
i grew up with Mini Trucks so of course im gonna be biased lol
Airbagit.com 
OR
they have complete kits and everything

Im baggin my 98 200SX SE soon 

make sure u reinforce your rockers so you can DRAG IT!!!!


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

If you aren't that concerned with performance go for it man, everyone has their own preferences. But if you are concerned with any kind of performance it's a bad idea, But hey to each their own bro.


----------



## RaverVampire (Nov 1, 2007)

hey performace u can have with airbags
all u gotta do is set ur bags to a certain PSI then BOOM u got a car that handle perfectly
lol
i love it and plan to do it


----------

